# My shrimp rack build. Updated 8/6



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

Im jealous!!!  Thats going to be nice...might have to pick me up a shelfing unit like that...Did you get it from Granger Supply?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought mine from Menards. Im currently trying to devise a shelf liner for the shelves that are going to have tanks on them and I still have to mount the light for the second tank shelf and paint the back and .... lol


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

cool i just started a rack for tanks myself but got a mix of fish and shrimp that will go on it


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

While I know the shelves are rated for much more than the weight of the tanks, it appears they are particle board. I would replace them with plywood or add plywood to them. Particle board soaks up water like a sponge and then offers no structural support. I have a similar shelf that bowed very badly once the shelves got wet a few times. 

The shelves of mine were rated for 1000 lbs and all I had was 3 10g tanks on it.... 

It is a cheaper fix NOW than 6 months from now when there is water all over...


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

i have used mats designed as tool box liners for a nice shelf liner...they are pretty grippy and will definitely not allow a tank to slide


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep I have considered all of this. But i want the shelves to be "finished" in some way. im trying to find the right material to wrap them with. I went out and bought some rubber-ish shelf liner that i was going to wrap and staple but im not sure if i like it..


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

here is an idea..buy rhino liner that they paint truck beds with..if the shelves are wood this wood work great and definitely no slip


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Im not worried about the slip but rather the waterproofing of the shelf. We shall see it is just a work inprogress. Updates to come.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think the trouble is no matter what you do, the wood will sag eventually. it is a lot easier to replace up front. 

I'd be happy with 1/2 or 3/8ths ply in combination with the wood it comes with. Or 3/4 all by itself. I know, it is annoying to have to spend another 30-40 bucks now, but it is worth it. 

If you get something that actually waterproofs it enough you've prob spent that much already.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

And I do agree and have consided this and still may do it. Plywood and paint is probly the answer. I dont think it will sag much given its only 15" deep.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

The particle board doesn't care that it is only 15".... Mine was only 18".


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

etbarry said:


> And I do agree and have consided this and still may do it. Marine Plywood and paint is probly the answer. I dont think it will sag much given its only 15" deep.


fixed


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> The particle board doesn't care that it is only 15".... Mine was only 18".


Couple of layers polyurethane will do the job 2, but you will have to do a good job on that and don't forget a sq inch.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

it would not need to be marine.... ha. Regular plywood seald would be just fine. fixed... no need to be rude.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

etbarry said:


> it would not need to be marine.... ha. Regular plywood seald would be just fine. fixed... no need to be rude.


no rudeness implied just pointing out marine ply would be better


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Well the number of plys would depend on grade and the treating process is different from untreated CDX to, a green treated MCQ or AC2... etc, to a marine however the 3/4" should provide an equal amount of strenght. This tank rack is not getting rained/snowed on...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like a great start. But yeah that particle board does make my nervous. I hate that stuff lol.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Left the top shelf partical board as it will not be supporting any weight (mostly just boxes and storage etc..). Cut some 3/4" 7-ply birch for the bottom 3 shelves and in the process of painting the shelves and the tanks with black oil-based. The two middle shelves will have tanks and the bottom will be filters/ more storage. A few pictures of progress. Other notes im using low pro shop lights with one 8K and one 6500K which are 6in above the tanks should be a nice low/med light. Any thought input is always welcome.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Maybe Ill get some comments on the fruits on my labor. Currently the rack it self is done, shelves painted and ready to go. Finally got the second light installed and am currently waing on some black PVC and some fittings to come in the mail. In the mean time I am using regular white PVC to build the "under gravel" portions of the intakes for the two tanks. The black PVC will be for the intake pipes and the spray bars I am making which Ill try and document best I can. I did ALOT of digging to fnd black PVC if anyone else needs some you can order at www.savko.com. I know the website looks bogus, but I did call before I ordered and they seem to be real great guys. Ill shoot some photos when I get the package. Anywho on to some pics...

The last one is to show the good paint coat on the plywood.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks good man. Cant wait to see it finished and running. I dont know about you, but I feel better about having real wood there now lol. Im sure you already know this but I feel compelled to say it anyway ... dont underestimate the weight of those tanks filled. I would still be on the lookout for bowing or flexing.

Dont forget to post more pics!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Im going to try to do a good job with pics on this one. I wanted plywood originally but didnt want to do the work... Im glad I did I am happy with the finished product. The shelves are rated for 2K lbs per shelf with 3/4" OSB per the manufacture. but I will still be weary when filling. we are really only talking ~400lbs on the high side of things. We shall see. On a side note I really wish ADG would get soils back in.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Working on building the filters. I only have soil for one tank right now but Im hoping to start that tank this weekend. Other stuff obtained for this project.. wood from Tom Barr and lava "pebbles" instead of large cluncky lava rocks or expensive matrix (even tho Im sure the matrix is better). As I had posted before I managed to get some black PVC which turned out awesome. I still have to drill the UG intake and the new black PVC spraybar, but I'll show you some construction. It resulted in a GREAT invisible look. If you have any questions please ask. Pictures...


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Hurry up! This is so cool!!!!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

lol. I'm really trying to take my time on this build and get everything I want correct so I don't have to redo. I've done that a lot. Haha. I am real happy with the way that the PVC turned out tho. I'll get them drilled and glued (only the fittings that are on the tank rim get glue) this weekend and hopefully the one tank filled. I'm real curious how long it takes new Amazonia to cycle since I've only ever used Amazonia 1 in the past.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow those black PVC elbows looks pretty slick. They were probably a pretty penny though . I was trying to buy some clear PVC elbows a few weeks back and they were like $6 each, compared to the $.50 each for white haha. Mind me asking how much all that black PVC was? And how come you have the spray bar on the side and not the back middle? Just wondering.

And how much were the lava pebbles? You're gonna have to rinse those really well right?


----------



## ~Volatile~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't wait to see this all set up! Looking great! You're not too far from me either, so if there's ever a surplus of shrimp, I'll be a knockin' at your door.


----------



## Redflame (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks good, I'll have to have come build mine once I get a little more space : )


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks real good! I can't wait to do a rack build of my own.
I really like the black PVC, a very good find indeed!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

In my newest ugf, I spray painted the uplift tube black with krylon fusion. The black pvc looks awesome


----------



## Alplily (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great! Be sure to post when finished and full of shrimps!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Ya I have painted with krylon in the past and know its safe but have found it doesn't last. After it is in water to long it seems to rub off (with the suction cup clips), I even let it cure for three days after painting. The black PVC wasn't really expensive and will never "scratch". A page or so back I linked where one can buy some it took me awhile to find which was kind of surprising.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Wow those black PVC elbows looks pretty slick. They were probably a pretty penny though . I was trying to buy some clear PVC elbows a few weeks back and they were like $6 each, compared to the $.50 each for white haha. Mind me asking how much all that black PVC was? And how come you have the spray bar on the side and not the back middle? Just wondering.
> 
> And how much were the lava pebbles? You're gonna have to rinse those really well right?


 
Sorry I didnt get back on this on the last post but I was on my phone. I also found that clear and was like.... Nope, waaaay overpriced just to have to clean the insides... pass. The black PVC was cheap I paid $30 shipped for 16 elbows (8 slipxslip and 8 slipxfemale thread) and 15 feet of pipe. I bought extra for future projects. I did have to cut the fittings shorter for the spray bar, I can show more deails on this if someone wants to see. The other barb fittings bought at Menards from the yard sprinkler section, they work much better than the gray ones. The GIANT bag of lava pebbles was $5, also from Menards, Im planning on rinsing it but the bag really isn't all that dusty. The spray bar is on the side because I wanted to hide it better. I didn't like the way it looked on the back. Also the Eheim 16mm (2217 intake) suction cups hold 1/2" PVC very well, got more in the mail otw.


----------



## simply amazing (Aug 2, 2011)

cant wait to see more progress!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Well this is a good one! Finished filters and added lava rock, substrate additives, and soil. The spray bar turned out AWSOME. We used the drill press in an effort to make all the holes in a nice neat line and it looks great. Filling tomorrow! Any questions please ask Ill try and answer in a timely fashion. As usual heres the pics...


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lookin good. I've got the same rack set up and I am so glad I replaced the plywood with better wood. To be safe I also put supports under each board. Just seemed too risky that I couldnt even sit my weiner dog on the plywood without it starting to cave. Interested to see how this goes


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Really your it bowed with just your dog? What size plywood did you use? Mine will hold a ton at least now with 3/4" there is no flex at all.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey etbarry, I had a question on this picture:








How did you connect the 90 degree PVC elbow to the output to the tubing?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Moving top down it is 90* barb fitting threaded into a 90* elbow (female x slip), then a small piece of pipe, then another 90* elbow (slip x slip), then the spray bar tube, then a 7/8" "chair tip" for the cap on the spray bar. BOTH the elbows were cut shorter to give me the desied distance into the water I want the bar to go.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

You can see the cut elbows next to a full size elbow in this picture.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

etbarry said:


> Moving top down it is *90* barb fitting threaded into a 90* elbow (female x slip)*, then a small piece of pipe, then another 90* elbow (slip x slip), then the spray bar tube, then a 7/8" "chair tip" for the cap on the spray bar. BOTH the elbows were cut shorter to give me the desied distance into the water I want the bar to go.


Oh I see. Thanks for the clarification ! Really like this setup and the black PVC makes it look really slick. Can't wait for more progress.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

We have water! Filled it up LATE last night and got that cycle going. The spraybar's holes even sprayed in a perfect line (I was curious about this one). The wood sank in about 12 hrs but its still alittle testy if you knock it around but its staying down. 2215 hooked up with all the normal media but attached a prefilter packed with filter pad to keep the soot out of the 2215. I think im going to get another and run filter floss and purigen in these maybe a few ceramic rings in the bottom that i have laying around. Hoping to get some moss and plants this week or next I suppose. Anyone have any good thermometers they can recommend? I have the "J" style on my M but of course with black rims these are not and option. I dont really want the floating ones of the old days... open to suggestions. As usual some pics.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I used whatever plywood came in the box. It was pretty awful. Said it would hold up to 5000 pounds. I called the number on the box to complain and never got an answer. Just kept ringing.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> In my newest ugf, I spray painted the uplift tube black with krylon fusion. The black pvc looks awesome


Can't you buy black PVC?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes. As stated a few times in this thread you can buy black pvc I even linked the website.

Build note that I forgot, I took a chance and did NOT glue any fittings because of how tight everything went together. And happily no leaks! Not to mention it can now be all taken apart and cleaned real well if torn down.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So are you going to hook up an 2215 cansiter filter to each of the 20L on that rack?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

My original plan was to get a 2215 for each of the two 20L's and then on the second shelf doing three 10's prob with just air driven sponges. The jury is still out on this one but for the two 20's I have now will both get a 2215 and inline heater. Bigals has them on sale for 99.99 and there is a coupon code that is for 10% off and free shipping so ~89.99 shipped for a brand new 2215 ain't bad.


----------



## fishranger (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice going picking out the guerilla racking at menards lol I work at one so I know how they are, and a great idea for making a fish rack. Looks like you have a promising shrimp tank rack. Love the idea!
As for all the different plywood, theres always to many options, nice choice with the birch already colored for you. also a lot cheaper than marine plywood which is expensive big time probably around $30 to $40 more than the birch.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Where did you get those big suction cups holding the spray bar?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

They are Eheim ones for the 2217 intake so the 16mm?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Got a small bit of plants for tank 1 which will probly be a neo/tigertank. Just a golf ball of peacock and some frogbit. Should be setting up tank 2 next weekend prob sunday 3/11, which will be crystals for a bit in hopes to switch to BKK/Wines. Also apparently ADG got some stuff in? But not alot? So I ordered some Africana (only had 3L bags). Due to previous questions about filter tubes I took a broken down pic of the spray bar and the difference between a cut elbow and a not cut. Showed the suction cups for the PVC aswell which again are Eheim size 16/22. Heres just a few shots.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking good man. Spread that moss out more as it grows!

As for the PVC outflow, you didn't glue the pieces together or anything?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I plan on attaching it to the wood but was lazy and just tossed it in the tank for now. I used no glue at all. Everything fits VERY tight and most of the connections are in water anyway.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply etbarry, I'm pretty much using your journal as a guide to my next tank!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey looks like everything arrives safely!
looking good!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Mail came today... Got a fissidens mat and 3 golf balls of moss. Also new foods, aquasoil, another prefilter, more breeder tubes, a few other odds and ends and.... my friends 60-P! It's awsome. Finally stopped being lazy and started tying moss. I have an order placed for some "Africana" for a potential Taiwan Bee tank... also 3 more golf balls are on their way, both should be here this week. The "Africana" tank should get set up this weekend. Updates to follow. Anyway some pics.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

that's looking really nice


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks its been almost a month and has come along way! Sucks that I still have atleast a month until this soil is done leeching. Oh well I still have alot to do on the other tank, before and after setup. Any questons please ask.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

is that a purigen prefilter?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Right now it is just filterpad while the UGF settles in. I will be switching to filter floss and a bag of purigen, however it will not be a fluidized purigen prefilter.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

looks super clean! Now that's a shrimp tank, it's going to look really good once that moss coverage starts.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Ben. I really love a nice _clean_ look and is really what I was going for here. Glad to see that someone else shares my eye. I think im going to add a small piece of wood on the left side just laying on the substrate wrapped in moss aswell.. maybe flame. I am also maybe planning on adding sponge filters at some point. This would benefit the shrimp but slightly take away from a nice clean look. Im collecting info on air equipment now but the jury is still out on this one.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

For adding air, you could pipe a venturi type valve onto your spray bars, so basically it would suck up air pre-spraybar and then spray it into the tank mixed with the water. Might be a little noisier though.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I think im going to place the order for the remaining equipment I need today. I am leaning toward some sponges I think the setup I decicded on is a Tetra Whisper 100 with ATI #3 sponges.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

etbarry said:


> Right now it is just filterpad while the UGF settles in. I will be switching to filter floss and a bag of purigen, however it will not be a fluidized purigen prefilter.


What's that behind the substrate in your pics from the previous page? Looks like a reactor or something?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

dj2606 said:


> What's that behind the substrate in your pics from the previous page? Looks like a reactor or something?


This: 


etbarry said:


> Right now it is just filterpad while the UGF settles in. I will be switching to filter floss and a bag of purigen, however it will not be a fluidized purigen prefilter.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Its not a reactor but just a prefilter that I purchased here from a fellow forum member. The one that is hooked up currently just has filter pad jammed in there to filter out the soot from starting the UGF (however this was much less than I thought). Coming up I will be switching it out for what's shown below. Ceramic rings, filter floss pads that I cut (used a CD for a template.. perfect size!), and a Purigen bag. Hope this helps clear things up. In other news, tank 2 setup has been postponed until Thursday the 15th due to ADG dropping the ball on shipping. Pics of prefilter set up.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks snazzy. And can't wait 4 more days for that second tank setup


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Ya me either. I ordered my Africana on 3/1 and its not being delivered until 3/12.


----------



## splur (Nov 26, 2011)

etbarry said:


> Its not a reactor but just a prefilter that I purchased here from a fellow forum member. The one that is hooked up currently just has filter pad jammed in there to filter out the soot from starting the UGF (however this was much less than I thought). Coming up I will be switching it out for what's shown below. Ceramic rings, filter floss pads that I cut (used a CD for a template.. perfect size!), and a Purigen bag. Hope this helps clear things up. In other news, tank 2 setup has been postponed until Thursday the 15th due to ADG dropping the ball on shipping. Pics of prefilter set up.


Did that member make it or is it made by Eheim? I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

They are nice made by APA. Liam sells them on his site (aquarliam.com) however he is out of the country for another week or so.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I love seeing these pre-filters with Purigen. Such a convenient way to use the material without messing around with the actual filter.

One of these days I'm going to get motivated to use one myself.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the flame moss on a piece of driftwood, would be a nice contrast to the other mosses in the tank. Pelia and fissidens would also work well just because the texture would look different!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I thing that ceramic rings only are wasting space. For filter pad I'm using filter floss-no need to be cut. Just stick big piece of it inside the filter.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I understand that the ceramic rings might be a waste of space however so would the prefilter full of floss. Only half of the floss will filter debris and at least this way you might colonize a bit of bacteria. I had the rings laying around so I'll probly just use them.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The filter floss also will clog faster given how dense it looks in the pictures. Whereas the cermanic rings won't (micropores will).


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Mail came today. Got some airline run and a sponge all hooked up. I went with the ATI sponges due to all the good reviews I found however I REALLY wish they were black and not gray. Also got my "Africana" for tank 2 which will be filled this Thursday!! I've got some wood soaking and some moss waiting and ready in that breeder basket. I plan to have 2 sponges in tank 2 because I intend on keeping some higher value shrimp in there. If anyone is curious the 10 gallon on the second shelf is for my buddy. We're setting it up well he is home on spring break so come summer he can transfer his fire reds into it. 

Looking for some input..
1. Has anyone used Seapora sponges? Are these darker in color?
2. Still looking for thermometers for these tanks and dont really want to use the crappy floaty ones. Any suggestions?

As usual here's some pics.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it just me.. or does that shelf with the two 20L's look like it's bowing a bit?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I would say just a bad pic angle as the water is level in the one thats full.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So question for you. How do you plan to do water changes on the two 20L's on the higher shelf? Currently I use gravity and 5G buckets to drain, and then elevate one 5G bucket with clean water to refill. How do you plan on doing that since your 20L's are much higher off the ground?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

A pump. Drain both tanks with a siphon and then mix up a 5 gallon bucket water and RO Right and change both at once.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

Filled tank 2! As shown before I layed lava pebble down and added substrate adds. Covered with a bit of Amazonia I had left and 9L of Africana. I showed a bit of detail on the DIY spray bar to show how well the spray turned out (I am real happy they all spray in an even line). Got stuck watching "Swamp People" so I ran out of time tonight to attach some moss. Anyway swapped the prefilters, put the already dirty-ish one on the new tank and hooked up the fresh one with purigen in it on tank 1. Will be adding the sponges and moving the wood around prob next week as I have to work all weekend. Sucks. Well here are some pictures.. I snapped a few of the CRS tank for fun.


----------



## King7 (Jun 8, 2010)

side question: where did you get your africana (normal)? I have been looking for them for awhile now.....

p.s. nice looking setup


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

will you come to my house and build me one o' those setups?????


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... still not a fan of the reddish-brownish substrate as opposed to the black colored substrate. But still, great tank setup and nice DIY spray bar


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my Africana from ADG. They only had the 3L bags tho. As far as the substrate color goes its been growing on me and to meet the ph requirements for maybe some Taiwan bees I had to use it. King kongs would look good against it. I could always cap with some Amazonia. But I don't want all the tanks to look the same either. Glad you liked the spray bar!!


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Your setup is looking great


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

very nice looking shrimp!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Update.

So tank 1 is a month old today. I tested the ammo and the green is starting to lighten so it should be shrimp ready in a week or two. Finally put some moss I had in tank 2 but I will say that the orange/red Africana has really started to grow on me, I was a little worried about this one at first. Ive got some air trapped in the top of one of the 2215's which is annoying. Any good tips on getting this out (without emptying the filter)? Any way here are some pics.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Whoa is that a salt water shrimp? No idea about air on the cansiter filter though, thought those were supposed to come out on their own.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

put the spraybar under the water and then unplug the filter, this will encourage any trapped air to exit without losing your siphon. Then plug the filter back in. It usually takes only a few seconds. I haven't had any problem with air in my filters unless I've just done some maintenance in them

BTW, your setup looks very nice


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

This 2215 has been hooked up for the month that the tank has been running. I've had a 2211, 2213, 3x 2215, and a 2217 and have never had this prob. Once in awhile the filter will make that noise like its chopping air. Ive un hooked and rehooked and shaken it while running and still have the same result. I guess ill just take it off completely and hook it all back up empty and restart the sphion (didnt want to do all this).


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

etbarry said:


> Thanks its been almost a month and has come along way! Sucks that I still have atleast a month until this soil is done leeching. Oh well I still have alot to do on the other tank, before and after setup. Any questons please ask.


Why wouldn't you try fluval shrimp stratum instead of ADA? You can add shrimps in there in 1 week. Way less leaching amonia than ADA. 

I used ADA II and it turn to mud after 1 year. Totally screw up my tank. 

Also does the UGF work better than sponge filter?

Ryan


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I really like the ADA for a handful of reasons and had great luck breeding CRS with it so why change whats not broken? Also ADA offers Africana and Malaya which buffer to a different degree than the FSS and Amazonia allowing to keep different shrimps. The UGF filters are new to me but make good sense so I thought Id try it. Some of the breeders on the site here use them and have had good luck so we shall see. I am also using sponges for increased bio filtration. Hope this clears some things up.


----------



## scottwww (Jan 22, 2012)

I like your black PVC pipes. Maybe I'll DIY some for my new tank.

You asked about thermometers. I am using the Hydrofarm MTPRTC Digital Thermostat For Heat Mats to provide a really nice digital thermometer, and also to act as a backup thermostat to cut the power to the in-line heater in the unlikely event that a failed thermostat on the heater would cause the temperature to rise uncontrollably. I don't want my tank inhabitants to be cooked. It also looks really good. The temperature probe is hidden behind by intake pipe.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

How long are your lights? T5 or T8's?


Thanks


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

4' Shop lights with T8 bulbs. One 6500K and one 8000K.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice setup you have! Im jealous, lol


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

etbarry said:


> 4' Shop lights with T5 bulbs. One 6500K and one 8000K.


Right now I wished I lived next to a Menards, today I went to lowes and picked up the shelving ($170 each, ouch). Can you post a link for the t5 shop light?


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

etbarry said:


> Its not a reactor but just a prefilter that I purchased here from a fellow forum member. The one that is hooked up currently just has filter pad jammed in there to filter out the soot from starting the UGF (however this was much less than I thought). Coming up I will be switching it out for what's shown below. Ceramic rings, filter floss pads that I cut (used a CD for a template.. perfect size!), and a Purigen bag. Hope this helps clear things up. In other news, tank 2 setup has been postponed until Thursday the 15th due to ADG dropping the ball on shipping. Pics of prefilter set up.


Can I ask where you got these cool looking purigen prefilter?
Also for Purigen, do you just pour it in there? Or do you use the 100ml bagged ones?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think he bought the prefilter from Liam. Or at least Liam sells something very similar.

As for the purigen reactor, Liam has one where he just poured purigen straight into it. He had to adjust the water pressure to not blow it all around though.


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Diwu! You're always chiming in and helping me out. Appreciate it boss!


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

On a side note, I need me some of them bad boys... Liam you lurking around?


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Loooong time no update. Not to much action but some great growth and some cool plant additions. Added some more shrimps recently. The left tank has 4 larger amanos and 12 yellow neos and the right tank has 7 CRS (2 berried) and 5 small CBS (just added). In the left tank some of the moss is turning a bit brown but only in spots any suggestions? Ive never had that happen before. Anyway some pics.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great shots! I can't see why moss in one tank would turn brown and not in the other. Both tanks have fissidens? I find that my java moss started to die during the winter. But not it's popping back as the weather is getting warmer.


----------



## jakevwapp84 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not relevant to the post but im going to see the packers and bears thursday night game in green bay this year. Bears are going down.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

My shrimp rack not as pretty but it looks ok I guess....


----------



## midlife_hobbyist (Jul 4, 2012)

Love your setup. I like the clean lines...
Question: Do you actually see/find your shrimp in those breeding tubes? I cut some bamboo and made something similar but my rcs seem indifferent...


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

those are cholla woods~ >.< you can barely see them if they are in there hiding~~


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes my shrimp seem to use them after molts etc. also the would be more used in a well populated tank not sure how many shrimps you have.


----------



## wacky (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice set up!!!


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks wacky. Does anyone use Borneo "White"? Is it supposed to come with a spoon? Mine did not. Does anyone know approx how much to add? Thanks.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you experienced any bowling with your currently shacking system? 

The rack looks pretty tough, but it looks like each shelf is holding 2x 20L, wondering if the weight is effecting in any way.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope no bowing each shelf is supported in the middle by a brace that goes front to back.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

i left out the middle nah, it is stable, it can hold up to 300 pounds


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

etbarry said:


> Nope no bowing each shelf is supported in the middle by a brace that goes front to back.


Thanks for the quick reply. I found out that Home Depot also sells something similar to what you have. I'm thinking about buying it. Seems like it's perfect for holding 2x 20L per shelf. Perfect if kept in a room with a lot of space. 

I already have the SS storage shelves that can hold 1000lbs per shelf, but its not long enough to hold 20L. Good to know where I can get them now. Just needs to start collecting.

Thanks for the info, will definitely keep an eye on this thread.

PS: The moss on the DW looks fantastic. I had to go back to the start of the thread to look for original DW pictures. Progress is amazing! roud:


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. Im glad you like the pics. I was also surprised at the tank growth. Im thinking about starting a rip soon in the 57gal rimless I have.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

*The Rack.. So far.*

My Rack. A work in progress. Sorry about the horrible picture.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

What wonderful racks you people have ;]


----------

